# Where did the men of Angmar come from?



## StewardDenethor (Jan 29, 2002)

What was the origin of the Men of Carn Dum and the Witch Kingdom of Angmar? Were they exiled Numenoreans or something similar? And what about those they fought against, who had kingdoms on the Barrow-Downs? Can't find anything on this- help please!


----------



## Bucky (Jan 29, 2002)

Read appendix A at the end of Return of the King.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bucky _
> *Read appendix A at the end of Return of the King. *




I thought they were corrupted numneroureans and other men as well as easterlings. After a while they would have bred and become mingled.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 31, 2002)

Also possible that they were of the same stock as the men of Bree...


----------



## Tharkun (Feb 2, 2002)

origanaly from Numenor


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 2, 2002)

They came from Numenor originally


----------

